# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Ноутбук!!!

## alexr66

Здравствуйте. У меня ребенок уронил ноутбук со включенным зарядником, и комп перестал заряжаться. разобрал разъем вырван. К то подскажет где в екате можно разъемы подобные купить, чтобы самому заменить?

----------


## Pdv

Вы бы хоть марку ноута написали, либо тип разъема, если знаете.. разъемы то разные бывают...

----------


## DeadMoroz59

R-Style

----------


## Raod

вот вот, инфы мало..

----------


## Dezire

Самому заменять чревато

----------


## Pdv

> Самому заменять чревато


если человек находится на уровне не знания разъема опретивки - да... а так, там всё достаточно просто. по бокам отодвигаются защелкивающие уши и вынимается..потом под наклоном вставляется и прижимается...

----------


## swimmerxxx

а кто может помочь мне забанить сайт вконтакте на ноутбуке если стоит лицензионная VistaИ?

----------

